
Blockchain tomatoes are coming, boosting supply-chain transparency - e-xcavator
http://business.financialpost.com/entrepreneur/the-internet-of-tomatoes-is-coming-starting-with-boston-salads
======
captaindiego
Does anyone know more details or thoughts on how you can cryptographically
prove an item was at a given location at a given time? Is it a tamper proof IC
with some GPS ability?

------
stuaxo
So... tomatoes with logging.

